# Slicker brush



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have spent so much money on recommended grooming tools and I still prefer my cheapo rake. What am I doing wrong? I was told that the best grooming tool was a slicker brush but when I use it it seems to remove very little fur. Am I being impatient? Do I have the wrong brand slicker brush? I bought it in a pet store and one groomer told me those brushes are not high quality.

These are the grooming tools I use and my opinion of each.

Dyson grooming tool. It is a slicker brush attached to my vacuum. It is great in the winter when I don't want to stand out in the cold or make a mess of my house.

Furminator - use a few times a year, like right now. I am not crazy about it but it removes a lot of fur and Ranger loves it.

Rake - removes almost as much fur as furminator

What should I buy and what should I expect?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, I too have all kinds of brushes and combs, from people to pets! I will never use the furminator again, seems to break the hair.. However, what I did find this summer is a 'stone', I can't remember the correct name, but its used on horses. Its coarse, about the size of two ivory soap bars side by side, you gently run it over your dog, catches the hair, nothing falls off..clean hair off, go again. I found it at a horse (its called Greenhawk) store.. Easy peasy! Good luck


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with you -- I still think my old shedding rake with a single row of teeth does more for an undercoat than anything else I own. I also really like the cheap Kong Zoom Groom to gather up the loose stuff on top--and every dog seems to love the feel of that one.

I just picked up a different kind of de-shedding tool with a short row of curved teeth at Walmart. A friend swears it's great. Meh. Doesn't beat the regular shedding rake.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Use whatever you like and what works for you. Slicker brushes work great on short coated dogs but not so much on my double coated dogs.

I use a rake, a furminator and then a comb to get the loose stuff. I also have a metro air force blower.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Hi, I too have all kinds of brushes and combs, from people to pets! I will never use the furminator again, seems to break the hair.. However, what I did find this summer is a 'stone', I can't remember the correct name, but its used on horses. Its coarse, about the size of two ivory soap bars side by side, you gently run it over your dog, catches the hair, nothing falls off..clean hair off, go again. I found it at a horse (its called Greenhawk) store.. Easy peasy! Good luck


I believe what you are referring to is a curry comb  I worked horses for years and that's what it sound like. Curries are usually oval, hard rubber, have soft teeth, you rub in circle or brushing motions, and it makes little patties of fur/hair you can pull off and toss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes although he likes the slicker brush best it doesnt do to much. I do take him to the groomers and they use the air force blower it does amazing things in getting rid of all that loose hair.


----------

